

With Apologies to Robert Frost - divia
http://xkcd.com/312/

======
euccastro
Uh-oh, another reddit deja vu. xkcd is consistently great, so why don't we all
just subscribe to the RSS feed, rather than racing to post every new entry
here?

------
michaelneale
genius.

